
Trend Micro antivirus zero-day used in Mitsubishi Electric hack - WalterSobchak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/trend-micro-antivirus-zero-day-used-in-mitsubishi-electric-hack/
======
ENOTTY
> A source with knowledge of the attack told ZDNet that the hackers exploited
> CVE-2019-18187, a directory traversal and arbitrary file upload
> vulnerability in the Trend Micro OfficeScan antivirus.

Security software is like any other software in that it needs to obey the
principle of least privilege.

